# Bunyan's dying thoughts on prayer



## jambo (Jul 26, 2009)

Preparing to pray.
Before you enter into prayer, ask your soul these questions. To what end, Oh my soul, have you retired to this place? Have you not come to discourse with the Lord in prayer? Is he present; will he hear you? Is he merciful; will he help you? Is your business slight; is it not concerning the welfare of your soul? What words will you use to move him to compassion?

To make your preparations complete, consider that you are but dust and ashes, and he is the great God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, that clothes himself with light as with a garment; that you are a vile sinner, he a holy God; that you are but a poor crawling worm, he the omnipotent Creator.

In all your prayers forget not to thank the Lord for his mercies.

When you pray, rather let your heart be without words, than your words without a heart.

Prayer will make a man cease from sin, or sin will entice a man to cease from prayer.

The spirit of prayer is more precious than treasures of gold and silver.

Pray often, for prayer is a shield to the soul, a sacrifice to God, and a scourge to Satan. (John Bunyan, Dying Sayings)


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 26, 2009)

Very wise words indeed! Thanks for sharing!


----------

